# this kid has mad skillz



## grizzoistight

i just wanted to point out that with 5 minutes left in the third quater white choclate has 14 assits and only 1 turnover..
the kid always has had a top 5 talent.. its just sometimes he needs to tone it down..
but id take him on my team any day.. you have to love his unselfishness


----------



## digital jello

Stop...just stop. Please.

He's good. Not top 5, but good.


----------



## grizzoistight

*top 5 pg*

talent wise.. u dont think he is??


----------



## Vintage

*Re: top 5 pg*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> talent wise.. u dont think he is??


In your original post, you said top 5 talent.


As top 5 talent of the whole L. You never said top 5 talent at PG.


----------



## Chef

Troy Hudson 15 assists 1 TO tonight  

Just kidding. Hubie Brown has done a great work with JWill, now he has to improve his shot selection, and he will be a great PG


----------



## grizzoistight

*well i meant top 5 pgs*

his vision, extreme quickness, ball handling and perfect form on his jumper.. help him tremendously
he just needs to decide whats a good shot and whats not


----------



## allenive21

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i just wanted to point out that with 5 minutes left in the third quater white choclate has 14 assits and only 1 turnover..
> the kid always has had a top 5 talent.. its just sometimes he needs to tone it down..
> but id take him on my team any day.. you have to love his unselfishness


Everyone can have a good game, consistent good games is what matters and what makes a good player good.


----------



## local_sportsfan

Jayson Williams has been pretty under control this season. 

He has to work on his defense though because he is a liability.


----------



## Chef

His TO have boosted to 6

14 assists, 6 TO


----------



## Marcus13

*Actually...*

I never have been a fan of this guy but he does tend to find his men like no other, and thats a tough thing to do with their calibur of players, and dont forget the way he can shoot the ball man, it aint all just dishing, I think he will become a solid player but he won't be an all-star I don't think.


----------



## grizzoistight

*his jumper is perfect*

and he has range on it..
when hes on its a thing of beauty..
hes playin with a bunch of average guys.. when he was on the kings.. he was young and learning the game... but if im not mistaken he took them just as far as bibby did..
half of his turnovers are becuz people like pau are never expecting the pass and it hits him in the face and rolls out of bounds..


----------



## grizzoistight

*by the way you think he turns it over a lot??*

white choclate is #6 in the nba in assist to turnover ratio
give the kid some props!!!
i wish he would let his hair grow out though so he would look normal..


----------



## Potatoe

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Jayson Williams has been pretty under control this season.
> 
> He has to work on his defense though because he is a liability.



His defence has improved dramatically this season


----------



## dirk16

i've always seen potential in this guy. even though most people thought he was all just show. but he is finally starting to show that he is for real. hopefully he can keep improving. i love watching him play.


----------



## grizzoistight

*dirk there was a reason he was drafted so high*

i remember an article where jerry west said he had never a guy with his type of court vision since magic..
i mean he was drafted #7 and didnt even play much in college becuz of all the weed he smoked
he went ahead of pierce dirk bonzi and ricky davis


----------



## Tenshi25

*Re: Actually...*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I never have been a fan of this guy but he does tend to find his men like no other, and thats a tough thing to do with their calibur of players, *and dont forget the way he can shoot the ball man,* it aint all just dishing, I think he will become a solid player but he won't be an all-star I don't think.


I think he actually shoots pretty badly and that's his biggest problem now, after having finally improved his assists per turnover ratio, he doesn't even shoot FG at 40% and he still shoots too many treys when he's not an excellent shooter (33%).


----------



## Showtyme

He hits clutch shots, though, from behind the arc.

Top 5 PG's? He's up there. Kidd, Payton, Francis, Marbury are better than him, as of right now.

I'd take him over Stockton today, perhaps. 

I'm not sure if I'd take him over Bibby. It really depends on what kind of team I have. But I think if J-Will had stayed with the Kings a little longer, he might have really done well.

Tony Parker? Again, depends on the type of team. Parker is lightning quick and really solid, as well as being a creative scorer, but Williams can do more in an isolation situation. I think Parker's defense is better. I'd say it's about a tie, and it depends on who else is on the roster.

I'd probably take Baron Davis over Williams, because I like quick point guards that can distribute but can also muscle their way in, turn on the scoring juice at will, and play good D. But I think Williams is capable of all that and more... but today, Davis.

Andre Miller? No. Williams over Miller, although Miller is a legit PG.

Steve Nash? Toss-up. Nash can do crazy things, like the soccer player he is at heart, and he plays his heart out. He also seems to be more intelligent at times... but Williams seems to have more primal instinct, whereas Nash is more of an artistic instinct (does that make sense?). Toss-up... but I think it might have to be Nash. Just cuz of the way he jacks the three.

So it goes:

Payton, Kidd, Marbury, Francis, Nash. Then a toss-up between Davis, Parker, Bibby and Jason Williams. Then Andre Miller and John Stockton... the older school points.

Williams could be playing at a Steve Francis level, but he'll just never have the same scoring ability or athleticism. He's probably the most creative passer in the league, and he DOES have great court vision. And he's a streaky shooter, improving it seems. But he doesn't have all the tools that Francis does. At his absolute best, Williams would be just within the top 5 PG's in the league.

Still, the kid is good. And there's a lot of good PG's in the league right now.


----------



## tenkev

*Re: his jumper is perfect*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> and he has range on it..
> when hes on its a thing of beauty..
> hes playin with a bunch of average guys.. when he was on the kings.. he was young and learning the game... but if im not mistaken he took them just as far as bibby did..
> half of his turnovers are becuz people like pau are never expecting the pass and it hits him in the face and rolls out of bounds..


Dude, Pau has awesome hands. He makes Jason's sometimes off target passes look good. Its Ren Wright who has the stone hands.


----------



## RiSInG

*Re: his jumper is perfect*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> half of his turnovers are becuz people like pau are never expecting the pass and it hits him in the face and rolls out of bounds..


You're kidding,is it?

Pau is maybe the only one player in the grizz who can catch JW passes...


----------



## thegza

Jason Williams has alot of skills but he has also been very stupid with all his weed problems and he's had to grow and mature and it seems this season he has been playing quite well and maybe he is actually turning into the point guard people though he could have been with the Kings. I still don't think he is a top 5 PG but he has the potential to be one.

He just needs to get his stuff together, have the Memphis crowd's support and I feel he can be a very special player.


----------



## benfica

*When I first saw Jason I was like OMG*

never seen a player like him before with the kind of skills he has with the ball.

But I question his character and intellect...I mean if it wasn't for basketball I doubt he could do anything else well.

Just seems spaced out at times and out of focus..Maybe he has
a slight case of ADD who knows.

But skill wise there are few in the league as equal. He is more of a street baller anyways, I can seem him down the line going doing bb shows.

Love his skill though


----------



## grizzoistight

*white choclate*

tonight had 10 assits and only 2 turnovers
last 7 games 73 assists..and only 19 turnovers
by the way his team has won 4 -3
person
williams
miller
sto and pau is a good starting lineup..


----------



## Lope31

Jason Williams has been putting up the occasional huge game all year, just pay attention.


----------



## Lope31

Look <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/gamelog?playerId=933">here</a> to see Jason Williams' good games.

15 double digit assist games! Not too bad for a player who recently got dropped in my fantasy league  (I picked 'em up tho)  

What is even more amazing is they have one 10 of those...Yes we are talking about the Grizzlies! The last four double digit assit games for him were all wins!

Player...10+ A's...W?...%
<b>Williams...15...10...67%</b>
Francis...3...2...67%
Marbury...22...14...64%
Kidd...22...14...64%
Nash...9...5...56%
Payton...22...9...41%
Bibby*...3...1...33%

*He came back from injury in November

Now take this into consideration. Jason Williams has the highest percentage of wins when he gets 10 plus assists AND HE PLAYS FOR THE GRIZZLIES. Bibby never gets high assist but when he does he loses with the KINGS, Nash playing on the Mavs also has a mere 56%. Kidd and Marbury gave Jason a run for his money however.

<b>I know, I know</b> you cannot judge by just assists and that is why I am not saying Williams is the best point guard and Maybe sooner or later I will throw TO's into the mix. I am just saying that Jason Williams is a lot better then most people (including myself) thought.


----------



## c_dog

Jason Williams is a good guard, but not top 5, and not top 10. Payton, Kidd, Marbury, Nash, Francis, Cassell, Bibby, B.Davis, Stockton, Parker are probably the top 10. Then there are some very good pg's out there like Arenas, Miller, the other JWill... Face it, the competition is too strong when it comes to PG's, and most of them are in the west! Jwill is good, but he ain't special when you talk substance.


----------



## Potatoe

I think J-Will is a really good player (he has been this year anyway) but he isn't a top 5 point guard. I guess one could argue that he's top 10 but I certainly wouldn't (and I'm a grizz fan).

I do get a kick out of the massive range of opinions on this player, everyone seems to love him or hate him and very few are in the middle like me (smile)....

Depending on who you ask he's either the most underrated player in the league or the most over rated player in the league.


----------



## grizzoistight

*he already has another double double*

early in the third
i think hes gonna make a run.. and win the assist title this year


----------



## compsciguy78

*White chocolate is good!*

The guy jacks up too many threes!

With that being said, he is amazing. If he could get it together he could be a top5 point easy. He could be the best point in the league(offensively) if he worked as hard as Kobe or Nash, but thats not him. I havent seen anyone pass like him. I agree with that assist to win ratio. Everytime he gets over 10 assists they play better. If he would just stop jacking up threes and develop a mid range game.


----------



## tenkev

There is no more if's for Jason Williams. He's doing it. He's not shooting too much. He's not turning the ball over. He's playing more than adequate D, and the Grizz are finally winning. He has emerged, and its due to the unconditional faith and trust that West and the Grizzlies have placed in him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

applause


----------



## compsciguy78

He has been taking less errant shots lately but its still too early. He still has a .33 pct from the 3 point line, which is really bad. his field goal pct is still .39 which is very bad. 

I agree with everything else you said.

The ifs are still there and will be for awhile because he has so much talent and he will be exepected to excel as one of the top points in the league, especially by jerry west.


----------



## Fordy74

Williams will probably conitnue his good play. He probably is aware Madison Square Garden is the mecca of basketball and appreciates skillls that Williams can show. Look for him to be fired up tonight but look for my Knicks to pull this one out!


----------



## Potatoe

I don't know Fordy,,,,

The Grizz are playing some of the best basketball they have played since coming into the league. We have a big advantage at the point and the 4 and 5. If BAttier can contain either Spre or Houston then I think it will be good night New York at MSG tonight (smile)......


----------



## grizzoistight

*J will hit the game winning shot*

holla


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

*Psychadelic Sundae*

Kick back and enjoy a psychadelic
sundae while watching Vanilla Fudge play ball by listening to: 

The Very Best of Vanilla Fudge

I'm jealous. Your coach is worth his weight in gold. What he and Jason have done to salvage his career is amazing.

Peace.


----------



## Potatoe

*Re: Psychadelic Sundae*



> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Kick back and enjoy a psychadelic
> sundae while watching Vanilla Fudge play ball by listening to:
> 
> The Very Best of Vanilla Fudge
> 
> I'm jealous. Your coach is worth his weight in gold. What he and Jason have done to salvage his career is amazing.
> 
> Peace.



Yes it is,,,

Another banner night for the real J-Wil (smile)

11 points and 13 assists in only 25 minutes....


----------

